# Shower Control Identification



## Plumbers Grip (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey guys , this shower valve has a broken handle. Actually the plastic threads on the cartridge or receiver behind the handle are broken. 

The new owners like the shower and would like it repaired.

This is installed in a multi-million dollar home built in the early 2000's ... I assume it's not cheap. I need to identify the manufacturer so I can order parts , but I do not see any markings other than the symbol on the handle. Can anyone identify this valve?

Thanks in advance.

Billy


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It doesn't ring a bell. You might have to take out the cartridge and identify the mfg. that way. 

I have an old book with lots of stems, cartridges and 1/4 turn cartridges {for 2-handle lav faucets} but with everything on line nowadays, you could probably identify that valve on line.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I think Kohler, they used to use that goofy escutcheon that you rotated behind the screws to make it tighter.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

With splined nylon pieces like that it reminds me of moen stuff but I can't match to anything specific.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It looks like the out of business Danfoss or a rebranding of the same type.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

New port Brass/ possible rhol. Send the pictures to Newport brass they can Identify if its one of there products.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

So did you ID it?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Rohl rings a bell.

Put some of that stuff in the last house I plumbed for my old boss.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate when these old posts get dug up.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

https://www.faucet.com/rohl-ac600x-...im-trim-only-with-metal-cross-handle/f1996092


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Alan said:


> I hate when these old posts get dug up.


Says the guy with the shovel digging in the thread. Just messing with ya. I remember this post when it was put up, also didn't realize this much time had past. Good detective work finding what it is though.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Says the guy with the shovel digging in the thread. Just messing with ya. I remember this post when it was put up, also didn't realize this much time had past. Good detective work finding what it is though.


Figured I might as well add the useful information since the OP is probably never to be seen again. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kstewart61 (Sep 6, 2020)

I would say china from the depot. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Rohl


----------

